# I put a buddy of mine on a bear Sunday morning



## whitetailfreak (Oct 16, 2017)

And he missed, soooo he hiked back up the mountain without a shirt tail


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 16, 2017)

Can't say that I know the feeling. I've never missed.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Killer Kyle said:


> Can't say that I know the feeling. I've never missed.



Lol.. It's coming now!!


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 16, 2017)

Nice.  I remember years ago in a dog deer hunting club and at lunch after the morning hunt, they’d have a judge and jury.  Shirt tails were hung almost with pride around the place with name and date of offense.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 16, 2017)

I do know a guy though that missed his shot at his first big mountain buck a few years back on Swallow Creek WMA. He also missed a big boar hog last turkey season. I...ahem...he missed that big flying longbeard that one time down in Screven County. He also misjudged that Banks County doe and sent an arrow below her. He also missed that big Hall County buck when he deflected an arrow off a limb too. Like I said, all those were my buddie's misses, not  mine. But...me, I never miss. Buck fever happens to us all. I mean.......to you all.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 16, 2017)

Killer Kyle said:


> I do know a guy though that missed his shot at his first big mountain buck a few years back on Swallow Creek WMA. He also missed a big boar hog last turkey season. I...ahem...he missed that big flying longbeard that one time down in Screven County. He also misjudged that Banks County doe and sent an arrow below her. He also missed that big Hall County buck when he deflected an arrow off a limb too. Like I said, all those were my buddie's misses, not  mine. But...me, I never miss. Buck fever happens to us all. I mean.......to you all.



I missed a hog Thurs morning on Cohutta, but ssshhhh don't tell anyone


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 16, 2017)

whitetailfreak said:


> I missed a hog Thurs morning on Cohutta, but ssshhhh don't tell anyone



Tell who? About what?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 17, 2017)

Killer Kyle said:


> Tell who? About what?



Exactly.  I tell all my young men you don't have to tell anyone about your misses.  How will you ever reach legend status like me if you're always missing?


----------



## Clipper (Oct 21, 2017)

Glad to see some folks are still taking shirt tails for misses.  We did that when I first started hunting back in the sixties.  I've lost a couple myself.  Good old tradition that adds fun to the hunt.


----------

